# Things I want to see in iChat 2.0



## dlloyd (Apr 29, 2003)

Things I would like to see in iChat 2.0:

1) *Proper buddy-list handling.* Self explanatory. 

2) *Ability to select whether you want iChat to be 'chat' oriented or 'IM' oriented.* For example, right now in the iChat menu-ling, selecting an online buddy opens a _chat_, not an IM.

3) *Better away message handling.* I want iChat to send my away message. Right now it only displays it if the other person is using iChat too.

4) *Ability the have more than one account signed in at once.* No explanation needed.

5) *Improved interface.* Yeah, the interface is pretty good, but it would be nice to have a 'reply' button and a bigger text box in the message window. The buddy list window is less than inspired at times. Since all the other iApps are going with the new interface, give iChat one too. Also, it would be really cool to have the buttons in graphite. Not everyone uses the Blue theme. Same goes for Safari, in that case.

6) *More options for icon bouncing in the dock.* I would like it bounce whenever I get a new message, not just on every fifth one, or whatever it does right now.

7) *Improved file transfer.* Sure, it's great, when you are chatting with someone who has iChat. I haven't got it to work with anyone on any other software so far.

8) *Better control when I start a chat.* I want to be able to name it what I want. Not just 'alexoreo's chat' or whatever.

9) *Let me select which online status I want as default.* I don't always want to be just 'Available' when I press Apple+L.

10) *Better buddy handling.* Two things here: I want it to be easier to add buddies who are not in my Address Book, and I want to be able to see if someone is online without adding them to my buddy-list.

11) *IM log viewer.* I know there is a folder where chats are saved, but I am too lazy to go there. Just give me an easy way to view them.


This is all I can think of now. I may find some more later. Feel free to post any of yours. Who knows, maybe I'll get them together and send them all to Apple!


----------



## qwikstreet (May 8, 2003)

Sounds good. At least half your requests would of been mine as well. We can only cross our fingers and hope.


----------



## Izzy (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Things I would like to see in iChat 2.0:
> 
> 6) More options for icon bouncing in the dock. I would like it bounce whenever I get a new message, not just on every fifth one, or whatever it does right now.
> ...



I'm up for an iChat update as well...but I think that these are already possible.  I starting using iChat because I have 2 accounts i use regularly now.  

For #6 go to prefs, then actions.  Then select event: reply recieved from the popup menu and enable the bouncing in the dock.  This bounces the icon every time for me.

For #7 I've been able to transfer pics, .mp3s, and .mpg files with my girlfriend, and she is using IM for windows.  It should work...

Some other cool things I would like to see (not already mentioned):

1.  Tabbed IM windows keep things organized.
2.  Ability to time-stamp messages and have a more "IM" style interface if wanted.
3.  Have an active dock icon that tells you when buddies have signed in/off.
4.  Have IM window translucency and the ability to keep it on top so browsing and chatting can more easily be done.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 8, 2003)

I would add:

Better handling of reading others profiles, and editing of my own.

The abililty to easily connect to the Community Chats. I don't do it very often, but there are a few times I'd like to and have not been able to.


----------



## Decado (May 8, 2003)

I would like to be able to use iChat when i chat with friends who have ICQ or Messenger cuz they dont have mac. (yeah, i know, infidels!)


----------



## proxyma (May 8, 2003)

Hum, well some of the features i'm waiting for are listed here:
http://ichatmasters.free.fr/
& i usually post on its forums.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 29, 2003)

10) Better buddy handling. Two things here: I want it to be easier to add buddies who are not in my Address Book, and I want to be able to see if someone is online without adding them to my buddy-list. 

i wouldl like this to


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

> _This is coming from an AIM for 9 user._
> 
> Things I would like to see in iChat 2.0:
> 
> ...


I would like better connectivity between .mac customers and AOL IM members.  Currently, I believe, you can only connect to those with the same kind of account as you, which sucks if you can't afford or don't want to pay for .mac, or you're strictly opposed to anything remotely AOL-related gracing your hard drive.  (Of course, it should also connect to ICQ, Yahoo, MSN, and all the others... but that's a different matter.)


----------



## toast (Sep 29, 2003)

Of course a few improvements in the iChat interface would be wicked, but as far as I see it, the #1 'improvement' I need is MSN support. Is it conceivable ? I don't know. CNET said something about it two months ago, if I recall well.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 29, 2003)

Um...exactly what do you mean there, arden?  I don't have a .mac account, but I can chat/send files, whatever to people who do....

Only improvement I can think of is better handling of file sends/receives.  I've actually crashed my brother's AIM a couple of times sending him a file.   (But I tell him that's what he gets for using a PC. )

I'd also like a free iSight, but I don't think that'll happen


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 29, 2003)

It'l be iChat 3.0 iChatAV is iChat 2.0 
but yeh, all these things would be nice...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

my girlfriend uses AIM on PC and we both send and receive files all the time, i even once accidentely sent a 16 meg picture, (dont ask why) and it worked fine


----------



## adambyte (Sep 29, 2003)

*Ability to export convos to standard text and/or HTML*- Please? Currently, it's some weird proprietary iChat format, that contains lots of extra weird text if you open it in another app


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 29, 2003)

what else is there to ask from iChat apart from compatibility with MSN messenger and maybe ICQ networks.

anythin else is just another detail...


----------



## Reality (Sep 29, 2003)

I like some online games, like cards, checkers ect. And the smiles to be animated.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 30, 2003)

I would like to see Audio and Video Chat's...  That would be bomb... Maybe even a little tubular G5 styled camera from apple...


----------



## Arden (Sep 30, 2003)

Darkshadow, I'm using AOL Instant Messenger 4.3.1232 rolleyes: I hate stupid numbering), and I can't talk to anybody with a .mac account unless they also have an AIM screen name.  And for those who do, I sometimes have trouble transferring files, either through IM or via file transfer.

Mr. K:


----------



## powermac (Oct 1, 2003)

I agree with all of your ideas. The biggest one for me would be larger text box.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 1, 2003)

I've chatted with people using windoze AIM client and it worked fine..


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 1, 2003)

Buddy List & Rendezvous List merged into 1 list for god's sake! Why 2 lists Why!?!


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, thats a good idea bill.  They could just have a little icon next to the name if they are found via Rendezvous.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, quit complaining about not being able to talk to anyone on .mac then, arden.  You can only do that when you're using iChat.


----------



## bobw (Oct 1, 2003)

Arden - This is an *OS X* board, not an OS 9.x board. Maybe you should be hanging out on a different board until you start using OS X full time.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by powermac _
> *I agree with all of your ideas. The biggest one for me would be larger text box.
> *



Hopefully apple will change this if not try this http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16356&vid=81436  i works fine for me


----------



## cfleck (Oct 5, 2003)

is it possible to program "plugins" for ichat?  i would love to be able to use mutliple logins at once (and i'm sure i'm not alone).  it would be cool if someone could write up modules for it.


----------



## Reality (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought there was a special trick in make your message box bigger? I did it for mine early at some point. Anyway, thought of a new feature. How about little "quotes" buttons beside any reply you get? That way if you want to address a certain reply you can hit quote and write your reply under it.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reality _
> *I thought there was a special trick in make your message box bigger? I did it for mine early at some point.*


 It will expand when you type multiple lines of text.  Yes, I know, that doesn't exactly solve your problem.


> *How about little "quotes" buttons beside any reply you get? That way if you want to address a certain reply you can hit quote and write your reply under it. *


 Maybe the ability to click on the other person's icon and get a menu with some options, including quoting that IM.


----------

